# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  GPS app for iPhone

## rfredericks

Just received the TNHX packet and it mentions downloading 'MotionX' to load the .gpx files but that app is no longer in the Apple store.
Which GPS apps are you guys using/recommend aside from that one?

As a note - I just downloaded "GPS Tracks" to try out, it was $3.99

----------


## rfredericks

Here is the info related to the app no longer being available -

----------


## gCisco189

I use OsmAnd on my Android phone but I'm pretty sure it's available for iOS as well. I've played around a little with Gaia but prefer OsmAnd. Can't really tell you why I prefer OsmAnd over others. Maybe because it's just the first one I tried and now I'm used to it?

----------


## Jeepin

Thanks for the information. I have an Android so this is the first I have heard of it, we will need to make some updates.

The next app I would recommend is Gaia GPS, they have a free and paid version, you can open track files, record your driven routes and it has additional features for creating your own routes in the future. I also use Locus Map Pro but I dont believe they have an app for iPhone.

----------


## rfredericks

Sounds good - 
Tthe PDF in the packet needs an update and I'll let the forum know how how the 'GPS Tracks' works out
So far I have all 3 maps and the two waypoints trackers loaded in there and it was very simple

----------

